# Latest 40cm



## Tom (5 Sep 2008)

I was getting bored of the other layouts, and it was a bit overgrown so it's changed again now 

This is the 3rd layout without touching the base rockwork (mini landscapes) or moss  I put 3 new rocks in on top of the old structure, and just repositioned the 3 pieces of Fern. I love instant aquascaping!

Tank - AquaOne Mirage 40 (40cm)
Filter - Fluval 205
Heating - None
Lighting - 25w T5
Substrate - ADA AS, ADA Sarawak Sand
Ferts - None
CO2 - Excel only (daily)
Plants - Java Moss, Java Fern
Fish/Inverts - Cherry Shrimp






Tom


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2008)

Skull island?


----------



## natalie (5 Sep 2008)

Argh, that's stunning! I adore the mosses, they look so vibrant and healthy!
I love the way the central rock leans forward slightly casting a shadow underneath, it gives a great sensation of depth. Fantastic focal point between the mosses too, leading your eye up the rock. 
Love it!


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2008)

> Skull island?



I was thinking that, but couldnt find a face in the rock!  Never mind!


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2008)

I can see 2, 100 points if you can find them.


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2008)

> I can see 2, 100 points if you can find them.



Beats me mate, i dunno!

Maybe I should sneak an Easter Island head in there and go all "Oliver-Knott-style"


----------



## Garuf (5 Sep 2008)

Top left rock with the shrimp on, its got 2 dark areas that look like eye brows then a third that looks like a nose. 
I'd sneak a halloween skull in there, it'd be seasonal that way.


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2008)

All I can say is you've got quite the imagination!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Sep 2008)

I love it! More than the last one, definately. Instant aquascapes rule.


----------



## zig (5 Sep 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Ray (5 Sep 2008)

Nice.  Garuth is right - there is a face in there!  Which mosses have you got - looks like two different kinds?


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2008)

All Java as far as I know


----------

